# List Of German Wheel Brands



## ginster vr6 (Aug 3, 2003)

I saw some wheels that i think were german and I fell in love with them. It began with an "L" and they had lips similar to BBS RS's but were a 5 spoke design can anyone help me out?


----------



## samcat67 (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: List Of German Wheel Brands (ginster vr6)*

Lorinser maybe?


----------



## Sheep (Dec 21, 2000)

*Re: List Of German Wheel Brands (ginster vr6)*

Number of German wheel brands, and a number of those make wheels for one or two lines of upscale cars only.... Bimmers and MB's. Not sure, but Lorinser is primarily an MB replacement. If I'm wrong, someone will correct me.
Some others: Schmidt, BBS, RH, Ronal (though often found on OEM Audis, it's not made strictly in Germany), Oettinger, Projektzwo, Borbet, Hamann, etc.


----------



## ginster vr6 (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: List Of German Wheel Brands (samcat67)*


_Quote, originally posted by *samcat67* »_Lorinser maybe?
 I think that is it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I think it was these with different bolts and center caps


----------

